# "Mein kleines Pony" rennt nicht mit Gentoo. Hilfe?!

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe ein riesen Problem mit "meinem kleinen Pony". Es rennt einfach nicht mit Gentoo  :Sad: 

Da anscheinend alle Admins dem kleinen Pony verfallen sind, bitte ich diese mir zu helfen!

 :Laughing:   :Mr. Green:   :Laughing: 

Oder anders gesagt...

Welchen tieferen Sinn haben all die "Mein kleines Pony" Avatare unserer Admins???

Amne - https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=9839

ian! - https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=15031

Earthwings - https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=18420

slick - https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=18822

Das sind die wirklich wichtigen Fragen, welche nur Freitags geklärt werden können  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## slick

 *https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3201344.html#3201344   wrote:*   

> ... dann die Telefonkonferenz mit den anderen Mods, wo beraten wird [...] welche Gemeinheiten wohl am besten geeignet wären Usern eins auszuwischen [...]

 

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Inte

Von wegen Telefonkonferenz. Ihr habt euch heimlich getroffen! Hier das Beweisfoto.  :Twisted Evil: 

Ich frag mich gerade, ob es Pferdesalami jetzt auch in bunt gibt? *fg*

Hier noch ein hübsches Quiz "Porn Star or My Little Pony" und ein kleines Flash-Spiel für diejenigen, die unsere Mods schon immer mal tanzen lassen wollten.  :Wink: 

@slick: Dein Pferd raucht ja gar nicht!  :Laughing: 

----------

## slick

 *Inte wrote:*   

> @slick: Dein Pferd raucht ja gar nicht! 

 

Es brennt ja noch nichtmal!!!11einself

Aber da sieht man gleich wer hier richtig 1337 ist. Ihr Noobs wißt ja garnicht was euch entgeht auf einer fett krassen Quad-Core-Maschine mit Dual-Flatscreen Hardcore-Games zu zocken (geile Cheats dafür gibts nur per PM!!!). Dazu noch der richtige Soundtrack der einen richtig den Schädel wegpustet. Das kommt gut... und danach zu Relaxen noch das passende Hörbuch, aber vorsicht, die Kassette zerstört sich nach dem dritten Abspielen von selbst. Also nix für schwache Nerven...

Ich spare jetzt schon für das neue Hardware-Upgrade (mit Onboard-Soundsystem)... das wird der Hammer!!!! 

Und wers jetzt noch nicht versteht, braucht das hier (Gibts auch auf Kassette!!!!) Geile Sounds gibts übrigens auch bald zum leechen, hier schonmal die Hörprobe...

Achso, und hier noch der Link zu diesem  oder diesen Forum, aber vorsicht vor Pferde-Phishing.

----------

## b3cks

Pferde in die Wurst!

Lecker Pferdewurst vom Metzter seine Vertrauens besorgen und nach gutem Rezept entsprechend zubereiten. Mmmm...  :Twisted Evil: 

Schönes WE @ all.  :Wink: 

PS: Nein, ich esse keine Pferdewurst oder -fleisch!

----------

## amne

Wiehahahahaha!

----------

## Treborius

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Hier noch ein hübsches Quiz "Porn Star or My Little Pony"

 

10 von 12, ohne cheaten  :Smile: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Treborius wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*   Hier noch ein hübsches Quiz "Porn Star or My Little Pony" 
> 
> 10 von 12, ohne cheaten 

 

Hmm... da bleibt nur die Frage offen ob du jeden Pornstar gekannt und darum die Ponys abwählen konntest (ferkelchen  :Wink:  ), oder ob du alle Ponys gekannt und dadurch die Pornstars ausschliessen konntest.  :Mr. Green: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## dakjo

HIIIIiiiaaaahhhha

----------

## l3u

Ich hab's schon immer für ein Gerücht gehalten, daß man verblöded, wenn man immerzu vorm Computer hockt.

Das Pornostar-Quiz find ich echt schwer! Ich hab keinen einzigen Porno-Star identifizieren können! Nur geraten! Und ich hab gedacht, daß ich die meisten kenn ;-)

----------

## thelittlepingu

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Welchen tieferen Sinn haben all die "Mein kleines Pony" Avatare unserer Admins???
> 
> 

 

Such mal einen Screenshot von slashdot.com vom 1.April dieses Jahres, dann weißt du warum.

OMG! Ponies!!11!!11!   :Shocked: 

----------

## slick

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Welchen tieferen Sinn haben all die "Mein kleines Pony" Avatare unserer Admins???

 

So... hat sich ausgepferdet... und wieder ein Thread solved   :Cool: 

----------

## andix

Schade, die waren so niedlich. Na wenigstens kann ich die Mods jetzt wieder hassen wenn sie meinen Thread zumachen. Bei den süßen Pferdchen konnte ich euch leider nix übel nehmen  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Ab zum Pferdeschlachter und Pferdeleberkäse draus machen.

Vermutlich hassen mich jetzt ein Haufen 12-jähriger Mädchen.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *amne wrote:*   

> Ab zum Pferdeschlachter und Pferdeleberkäse draus machen.
> 
> Vermutlich hassen mich jetzt ein Haufen 12-jähriger Mädchen. 

 

Die Chance das die das hier im Forum lesen ist ja doch vergleichsweise gering, daher crosspost nach http://forum.yellopet.de/pferdeforen.htm  :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *slick wrote:*   

> So... hat sich ausgepferdet... und wieder ein Thread solved  

 

Und ich wollte schon einen Bugreport aufmachen...  :Wink: 

----------

## energyman76b

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Welchen tieferen Sinn haben all die "Mein kleines Pony" Avatare unserer Admins??? 
> 
> So... hat sich ausgepferdet... und wieder ein Thread solved  

 

*heul* die Ponys waren sooo niedlich - und die admins wenigstens gleich zu erkennen, ohne daß man erst den zum Lesen nötigen Teil des Hirns anschalten mußte *mehrheul* ich will mein Pony!

----------

## slick

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> ... und die admins wenigstens gleich zu erkennen, ohne daß man erst den zum Lesen nötigen Teil des Hirns anschalten mußte *mehrheul* ...

 

O K ! Ihr habt es nicht anders gewollt. Ich rufe auf zum DSDSA. (Deutschland sucht den slick Avatar). 

Wer baut mir den Super-Avatar? 

Voraussetzungen:

- frei von Urheberrechten (also frei nutzbar)

- kreativ

- zur mir passend

(- ohne Hirnbenutzung sofort erkennbar)

Vorschläge werden angenommen bis Sa. 22.04 um 23:59. Dann suche ihr mir den passenden aus (ihr dürft natürlich Empfehlungen abgeben) und diesen Avatar benutze ich mindestens eine Woche, vielleicht sogar länger... Zusätzlich erwähne ich in meiner Signatur den Schöpfer des Werkes (Nick mit wahlweise Link aufs Profil oder die Homepage) solange ich diesen Avatar benutze.

----------

## slick

Keiner!? Nagut... dann bleibt erstmal der Affe...

----------

## slick

- bump - 

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Ich habe ein riesen Problem mit "meinem kleinen Pony". Es rennt einfach nicht mit Gentoo 

 

Aufgrund dieses Threads habe ich mir, in spontaner Annahme dann einen tollen Screenshot präsentieren zu können, das hier gekauft. Allerdings bin ich zu blöd das unter wine vernünftig ans laufen zu bekommen. Kann es allerdings nicht weiter eingrenzen, habe es auch nicht lange probiert. Es liegt jetzt schon ewig hier rum.

Bevor das hier noch Schimmel ansetzt, würde ich das gern an einen fähigen "wine-guru" spenden (Versandkosten gehen auf mich), unter der Auflage das dann daraus ein HowTo entsteht wie man so simple Kinderspiele einfach (mit Gentoo-Bordmitteln) in Betrieb nehmen kann.

Wer der Herrausforderung gewachsen ist, möge sich bitte hier melden. Keine PN (außer dann Adresse), damit nachvollziehbar ist wer das gute Stück dann bekommt und der Community noch ein HowTo schuldet.

PS: Das ist kein Scherz!

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hmm... ich wäre dann ja wohl prädestiniert  :Laughing: 

- Threadstarter

- Ab Februar 2007 Vater einer Tochter

- Fähig eingie Wrter one Feeler zu schrieben...   :Cool: 

Die Frage ist nur, versendest du auch ins Ausland  :Smile: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## slick

Ok, wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst, schick mir Deine Adresse per PN. 

Solltest Du es aber (natürlich entgegen den Erwartungen) nicht ans laufen bekommen, bitte dann hier weiterreichen.  :Wink: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ok, wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst, schick mir Deine Adresse per PN. 

 Ist erledigt  :Wink: 

 *slick wrote:*   

> Solltest Du es aber (natürlich entgegen den Erwartungen) nicht ans laufen bekommen, bitte dann hier weiterreichen. 

 Versprochen!

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## slick

Post ist raus ... lol ... das Porto war ja mehr als das Ding wert ist  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *slick wrote:*   

> Post ist raus ... lol ... das Porto war ja mehr als das Ding wert ist 

 

Pah. Du weißt ja gar nicht, was das Ding bestimmten Leuten ideel wert ist  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Pah. Du weißt ja gar nicht, was das Ding bestimmten Leuten ideel wert ist 

 

Kann ja STiGMaTa_ch nach getaner Arbeit für einen guten Zweck bei Ebay verticken. Wer weiß, vielleicht ist jemand auf meine DNS oder Fingerabdrücke scharf, die sich sicher noch nachweisen lassen...   :Wink: 

*KREISCH* *AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH* ... die CD die slick angefasst hat ... ich biete gleich mal 500,-

lol

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

> Wer weiß, vielleicht ist jemand auf meine DNS oder Fingerabdrücke scharf, die sich sicher noch nachweisen lassen...

 

Sie haben diese Informationen über dich doch schon längst ... erinnere dich zurück an die letzte Mod-Bunny-Party und wo deine Finger überall an den Bunnies waren  :Wink: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

So, die CD ist angekommen.

Armer Slick. Die Transportkosten haben ja beinahe soviel wie ein Jahr DSL gekostet   :Shocked: 

Naja, dafür halte ich die CD auch in meinem Slick-Schrein in Ehren. Da wird jetzt jeden Morgen davor gekniet und gen 50° 49' N 7° 9' E gebetet. Auf dass die Erleuchtung komme  :Wink: 

Dann mache ich mich dieses Weekend mal an die Arbeit und beschreibe hier exklusiv wie man sein eigenes Gestüt einrichtet  :Wink: 

P.s. danke für die zwei beigelegten Überraschungen. Die haben mich fast noch mehr gefreut als die CD  :Cool: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Evildad

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.s. danke für die zwei beigelegten Überraschungen. Die haben mich fast noch mehr gefreut als die CD 
> 
> Lieber Gruss
> ...

 

Jetzt bin ich aber neugierig geworden   :Laughing: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *Evildad wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   
> 
> P.s. danke für die zwei beigelegten Überraschungen. Die haben mich fast noch mehr gefreut als die CD 
> 
> Lieber Gruss
> ...

 Das eine war ein Kühlschrank, daher die Transportkosten. Das andere wird nicht verraten.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Das eine war ein Kühlschrank, daher die Transportkosten. Das andere wird nicht verraten.

 

Genau  :Mr. Green: 

Wer wissen will was "das andere" ist muss a) dafür sorgen, dass der nächste Gentoo Sommer Camp einiges südlicher als dieses Jahr liegt, b) dann schon auch da hin kommen  :Smile: 

Hehehe   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## slick

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Armer Slick. Die Transportkosten haben ja beinahe soviel wie ein Jahr DSL gekostet   

 

u.a. weils ja ein Einschreiben war, damit die Pferde nicht im Postuniversum verloren gehen. Bei den Schweizern weiß man ja nie ...  :Wink: 

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> ... in meinem Slick-Schrein ...

 

Ich will ein Foto davon!!!111einselfcos(0)

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> P.s. danke für die zwei beigelegten Überraschungen. Die haben mich fast noch mehr gefreut als die CD  

 

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Das eine war ein Kühlschrank

 

Ne, die Form kommt aber bald hin, oder was meinst Du wie zwei Schaufeln frischer Pferdedung, nach Tagen eingeengt in einem Päckchen, aussehen...  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Lange musste die Menschheit darauf warten, doch hier ist sie nun...

Pferd & Pony - Mein Pferdehof

Eine Installationsanleitung für Wine

Es begab sich vor langer Zeit, da kaufte ein Mitglied dieses Forums (nennen wir ihn mal slick  :Razz:  ) ein kleines Spielchen bei Amazon. Voller Zuversicht und frommer Absichten wollte slick das Spiel in der Welt der Pinguine zum laufen bringen. Doch oh weh - die Billgatischen Mächte wollten dies mit aller Macht verhindert wissen.

Angsterfüllt und gepeingt durch die Qual des Scheiterns festigte sich ein Entschluss in ihm, der noch Jahre später von Grossvätern an Väter und von denen an die Kinder weitergegeben werden sollte. Er entschied sich das GEmeinschaftliche NeTzwerk Origineller Opportunisten (Opportunist; eine Person , die zweckmäßig handelt, um sich der jeweiligen Lage anzupassen) aufzusuchen. Das GEmeinschaftliche NeTzwerk Origineller Opportunisten(kurz GENTOO) legte slicks Begehren den weisesten und klügsten Mitgliedern der Gemeinschaft vor. Doch in dieser düsteren Zeit des Schreckens und Unbehagens hatte niemand Zeit sich um Spiele zu kümmern.

Doch eines Tages betrat ein edler Ritter das GENTOO. Leider wollte auch dieser nur jagd auf Dämonen, Zombieprozesse und Dateileichen machen. Aber das Schicksal meinte es gut mit unserem slick, denn ein etwas dümmlich und immer schwarz/weiss gekleideter Schuldknappe names STiGMaTa_ch wollte sich der Herausforderung stellen.

So leset hier, wie sich unserer wackerer Schuldknappe geschlagen hat.

Hallo zusammen, ich bin der STiGMaTa_ch und ich bin ein Schuldknappe. Nein, das ist nicht falsch geschrieben, ich bin wirklich ein Schuldknappe. Ich bin jemand, der immer Schuld an allem hat und das nicht zu knapp. Darum bin ich ein Schuldknappe   :Shocked:  .

Tja, da erhielt ich doch letzthin einen Hilferuf von einem gewissen Moore. Oder aehm... Moor? Schlick? Ahja, jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein. Slick hiess der gute. Nun dieser arme Junge war vööööööllig aus dem Häuschen. Er hatte sich irgendwelche Pinguine gekauft die sich weigerten auf einem Pferd zu reiten  :Confused:  . Ehrlich gesagt verstand ich das auch nicht so ganz. Aber bevor mir dieser Slick die Schuld dafür geben konnte, habe ich ihm gesagt, dass ich mich darum kümmern werde. Er versprach mir alles in einen Karton zu packen und mir zuzusenden.

Ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen was ich für ein Gesicht gemacht habe als ich eines Tages nicht mehr in meine Hoehle... aehm... Wohnung konnte, weil da plötzlich ein riiiiiiesen Paket vor der Tür stand (einige meinten es sehe aus wie ein Kühlschrank).

Wie dem auch sei. Mit dem Inhalt bepackt machte ich mich auf den Weg zu diesen GENTOO Fritzen. Vielleicht wusste jemand von denen was zu tun war und ausserdem hatte ich durst. Die sollte da sehr guten Wine haben liess ich mir sagen...

Doch leider kam ich nicht weit. Plötzlich stellte sich mir so ein verrückter Franzose in den Weg. Keine Ahnung mehr wie der hiess. Portier oder vielleicht Portage??? Jedenfalls schwafelte der die ganze Zeit irgendwas auf französisch. Als ob ich wüsste was ein "emerge" ist. Ich sagte ihm, dass ich jetzt keine Zeit für solche Ferkeleien hätte und ich mir ein Glas Wine gönnen wollte.

Au backe. Kaum hatte ich Wine gesagt, da wurde dieser Portage ganz hibbelig. Plötzlich sprach er halb französisch, halb englisch auf mich ein. Emerge hier, emerge da und auf englisch erzählte er mir dann noch irgendwas von Flaggen die ich benutzen sollte. Ich dreht mich einfach um, sagte, dass ich jetzt meinen Wine trinken ginge und lief davon.

Hehehe... Ihr hättet hören müssen wie der da angefangen hat zu fluchen. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat er sowas wie:

```
USE="X alsa arts dbus gif hal jpeg ncurses opengl" emerge wine
```

gesagt. Aber eben. Was interessiert mich was ein Franzose da alles vor sich hinflucht. Wo doch jedes Kind weiss, dass Flaggen in /etc/make.conf gehören, will man selbige nicht jedesmal neu angeben müssen.

Jedenfalls erreichte ich bald einmal die Schenke von Gentoo und gönnte mir natürlich meinen lang ersehnten Wine. Doch die Freude währte nur kurz, denn plötzlich stürmten Billgatische Schergen in die Schenke und begannen alles kurz und klein zu schlagen. Mutig wie ich nunmal bin verzog ich mich zuerst einmal unter den nächst besten Tisch. Schliesslich musste ich mir erst einmal einen Überblick verschaffen.

Leider hatte ich in der Hektik vergessen das Glas Wine zu retten. Plötzlich knallte jemand an den Tisch und ich hörte wie hinter mir der gute Saft zwischen die Ritzen der Holzdielen versickerte. Fassungslos blieb ich noch einen Moment unter dem Tisch. Als ich gerade hervorstürmen wollte und es mit all diesen Billgatischen Halunken aufnehmen wollte, merkte ich dass alle schon weg waren. Tja, so stark war der Schock über die Verschwendung des edlen Wines.

Ich wollte mir auf diesen Schreck hin sogleich ein neues Glas Wine bestellen, aber der Wirt schüttelte nur mit dem Kopf und zeigte auf sein zerrstörtes Weinlager. In diesem Moment entsinnte ich mich, dass ich ja eigentlich ein Schuldknappe war und man wahrscheinlich im nächsten Moment MIR die Schuld an dem Chaos geben würde. Und das nicht zu knapp!

Ich legte einige Münzen auf die noch ganze Tischhälfte, nahm meine Jacke und verschwand möglichst unauffällig. Als ich weit genug entfernt war setzte ich mich unter einen Baum und bemerkte etwas hartes unter meinem Allerwertesten.

Ich schaute nach und stellte fest, dass ich mich auf den Inhalt von Slicks Paket gesetzt hatte. Phew. Glücklicherweise war nichts passiert. Aber was hatte mir dieser Knilch eigentlich zugesandt? 

Ich schaute mir den Inhalt an und fand eine Silberscheibe, einen Wine-configrator und einen Wine. Mein Gott! Ich hatte den Wine die ganze Zeit bei mir!!! Doch als ich mir einen Schluck gönnen wollte fiel ich in einen sonderbaren Schlaf.

Aber ich schlief nicht einfach, nein ich träumte...

Da war dieser Wine Configrator welcher aus dem Nichts plötzlich eine Tafel mit vielen Texten und Symbolen erscheinen liess. Ich erinnere mich noch wie ich einfach einige Dinge einstellte - welche aber nur bei mir Sinn machten und bei jedem wieder anders aussehen würde - und dann auf OK drückte.

Und dann nahm ich diesen Wine und brachte ihn mit einem gewissen seup.exe auf dieser Silberscheibe zusammen. Ich musste dann einige Fragen über mich ergehen lassen und plötzlich war ich mit meinem Wine wieder alleine. Ein innerer Drang zwang mich das ganze nochmals zu probieren, diesmal jedoch zusammen mit einem "Pferdehof.exe"

Und plötzlich war ich ein Gutsbesitzer, welche einen eigenen Pferdehof aufbauen musste...

Als ich aus diesem schrecklichen Alptraum aufwachte stellte ich mit entsetzen fest, dass meine Wine Flasche zerbrochen neben mir lag und ich inmitten einem Haufen von Pferdeäpfeln lag... Igitt... Aber eben, ich bin ja Schuldknappe und immer an allem Schuld....

Und das nicht zu knapp!!

------------------

Tja, liebe Leute, das war meine - etwas andere - Installationsanleitung für Slicks Game. Denn irgendwie war es mir zu blöd nur folgendes hinzuschreiben:

- emerge wine

- wincfg als User starten

- wine setup.exe ausführen und alle Installationsfragen beantworten.

- wine Pferdehof.exe ausführen und das Spiel starten.

Echt... viel mehr gibt es nicht zu tun um das Spiel unter Linux zum laufen zu kriegen  :Very Happy:  Ich hatte mir ja bereits alles schlimme ausgemalt. Stunden der Verzweiflung, ergraute Haare und gerötete Augen. Aber mehr als die vier oben genannten Schritte gab es nicht zu tun. Da hat es länger gedauert zuerst den Wine Userguide zu lesen.   :Shocked: 

Ich habe ja langsam den Verdacht, dass Slick die Wine Probleme nur als Vorwand genutzt hat um die beiden wertvollen Geschenke jemandem zukommen lassen zu können. Wie gut, dass ich mich davon nicht abschrecken liess  :Laughing: 

Also wenn wieder mal jemand ein Spiel zur Installation unter Wine liefern möchte, nur zu  :Mr. Green: 

Lieber Gruss

Euer Schuldknappe STiGMaTa_ch

----------

## Necoro

nett geschrieben  :Wink:  ... bist du zufällig Rollenspieler oder so?  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> - emerge wine
> 
> - wincfg als User starten
> 
> - wine setup.exe ausführen und alle Installationsfragen beantworten.
> ...

 

Hmm... so hatte ich das auch gemacht. Das Spiel startete auch, allerdings kam beim "Ausritt"  o.ä. dann nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm. Am anderen Rechner lies es sich nichtmal starten. Was mir jetzt interessieren würde dazu ist Grafikkarte + Treiber und die wineconfig.

Aber schön geschrieben! War doch den Kühlschrank wert.  :Wink: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

@Necoro_dM

 *Quote:*   

> nett geschrieben  ... bist du zufällig Rollenspieler oder so? 

 

Nein, nur ein einfacher Schuldknappe  :Laughing: 

Im Ernst. Habe mit Rollenspielen ausser am PC leider noch nie viel zu tun gehabt. Obwhol ich mal eine Zeit lang unbedingt mit GURPS selber was kreieren wollte.

@slick

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   - emerge wine
> 
> - wincfg als User starten
> 
> - wine setup.exe ausführen und alle Installationsfragen beantworten.
> ...

 

Hmm...

Also Grafikkarte wäre eine ATI Radeon X800XT. Für die Karte habe ich die aktuellsten stable ati-drivers benutzt. Lustigerweise hatte ich jedoch während des Haupttestes ein Problem mit dem Modul, so dass dieser gar nicht geladen wurde. Allerdings hatte ich das nichtmal gemerkt. Keine Ahnung was er dann genommen hat. Ich vermute mal die VESA Treiber. Und damit hat das spielen ebenfalls geklappt...

Aber mit der wineconfig bringst du mich ein wenig in Verlegenheit. Denn wenn man hier nachliest, dann steht da, dass die aktuelleren Wine Versionen Ihre Daten direkt in die Registry schreiben und nicht mehr in eine config Datei...

 *Quote:*   

> In the past, Wine used a special configuration file that could be found in ~/.wine/config. If you are still using a version of Wine that references this file (older than June, 2005) you should upgrade before doing anything else.

 

Welche Version hast du denn verwendet? Ich habe die Stable Version aus dem Franzosen... aeh  :Wink:  Portage verwendet.

@restliches_Publikum  :Wink: 

Ich war angenehm überrascht was das Handling mit Wine angeht. Eigentlich hatte ich erwartet dass ich entweder Stundenlang DLL's von meinen Windows 98 oder XP CD's zusammenklauben müsste, dass ich directx7 von CD installieren müsste oder dass ich hunderte von Optionen durchprobieren müsste bis ich eine funktionierende Version hätte. Stattdessen musste ich nur die Original CD einlegen, Setup starten und dann die spiele-exe mit wine starten.

Schaut euch Wine unbedingt mal an, wenn ihr mal wieder was aus der Billgatischen Dynastie laufen lassen wollt  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## firefly

Bis directx7 sollte es keine probs geben, das man externe dlls braucht, auser das programm verwendet ne exotische/aktuellere version einer dll. Nur bei directx8/9 spielen hat wine noch ein paar probs, da bei diesen beiden versionen noch nicht alle features implementiert sind.

----------

## b3cks

Haha, genialer Text STiGMaTa_ch. Kannst du mal ein paar Screenshots posten?  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Haha, genialer Text STiGMaTa_ch. Kannst du mal ein paar Screenshots posten? 

 

Ja ich fand den Aufsatz auch sehr gut "formuliert".

STiGMaTa_ch sollte mal ein Buch schreiben.  :Wink:  Er hat irgendwie Talent dazu.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

@firefly

Was macht denn cedega anders (ausser Ihre Entwicklung nicht der Community zukommen zu lasen)? Haben die dem Bill einfach genug gezahlt um and die Designspecs zu kommen?

@b3cks

Screenshots des Spiels oder von mir inmitten der Pferdeäpfel   :Twisted Evil:  ??

Doe John

Tja, mit dem Buch schreiben liegst du mal gar nicht so falsch. In der Tat denke ich schon längere Zeit daran sowas zu machen. Mein Ziel ist es, ein Buch zu schreiben welches auf unterhaltsame Art und Weise einem Linux noob Wissen vermittelt. 

Hier habe ich mal ein Probekapitel. Es zeigt in etwa in welche Richtung das ganze gehen soll:

"... so, noch diesen einen Satz und dann kann ich das Dokument speichern". Doch

kaum drückte ich auf den Speichern Knopf, da erschien plötzlich eine

Fehlermeldung: "Die Datei kann nicht gespeichert werden. Ueberprüfen Sie den

vorhandenen Harddiskplatz und stellen Sie sicher, dass die Datei nicht

schreibgeschützt ist."

"Scheisse!" rief ich zornig aus. "Verdammte Scheisse! Warum nur muss mir das

immer dann passieren, wenn das Dokument beinahe fertig ist?" fragte ich mich

und haute wütend mit der Faust auf die Tastatur.

Tja, das hätte ich lieber sein lassen sollen. Vielleicht hätte es noch eine

Chance gegeben das Dokument irgendwie zu speichern. Vielleicht hätte ich den

gesammten Text einfach noch markieren können und mit Copy Paste in ein anderes

Dokument retten können.

Wer weiss... Ich jedenfalls hatte nun einen "Blue Screen of Death" auf meinem

Bildschirm. Und egal was ich auch versuchte, es blieb mir nur noch der

Todesgriff; Control-Alt-Delete. Während der Computer neu gestartet wurde,

fluchte ich noch einige male aufs heftigste vor mich her.

"Wenn dich das Betriebssystem so aufregt, warum startest du es dann nochmals?"

fragte mich plötzlich eine Stimme.

Erschrocken drehte ich mich um und starrte in die Augen eines... eines...

eines Pinguins! "Ein Pinguin !?" entfuhr es mir völlig verdatter. "Na sieh einer

an... " meinte dieser oberschlau "... so dumm scheinst du ja gar nicht zu sein.

Also, beantworte mir die Frage. Wenn dich das Betriebssystem so aufregt, warum

startest du es dann nochmals?"

"Weil.... weil...." mir fiel einfach nichts ein.

"Weil du masochistisch veranlagt bist und auf diese Crashes stehst?" fiel er mir

spottend und mit einem breiten Grinsen im Gesicht ins Wort. Langsam wurde mir

dieses Vieh unsympathisch. Und überhaupt. Was hatte dieser Pinguin in meinem

Arbeitszimmer verloren und wie war er überhaupt reingekommen?

"Oder aber, weil du dir noch nie über Alternativen Gedanken gemacht hast und es

darum einfach nicht besser weisst?" unterbrach er mich in meinen Gedanken.

"Aeh... ja..." erwiderte ich völlig irritiert.

"Na also, es geht ja. Okay, jetzt hör mir mal zu. Ich kann dich auf eine Reise

mitnehmen, bei der du ein völlig andersartiges Betriebssystem kennen lernen

kannst. Ein Betriebssystem, welches dir alle Freiheiten lässt und dich komplett

selber entscheiden lässt was, wie, wo und wann du etwas mit deinem Computer

machen willst. Ein Betriebsystem, welches nicht einfach den ganzen Rechner

abstürzen lässt, nur weil ein Teilprogramm gerade verrückt spielt." sprudelte

es plötzlich aus Ihm heraus.

"All das und noch vieles mehr kann ich dir zeigen, wenn du dich innerhalb der

nächsten 10 Sekunden entscheidest, mit mir zu kommen." meinte dieser Pinguin

fordernd zu mir. "Aber..." ich wollte ihm irgend etwas entgegnen, weil er mich

so überrumpelte, doch er unterbrach mich schon wieder.

"Frag nicht lange! Du hast nur noch 9 Sekunden! Also beeil dich mit deiner

Entscheidung. Du kannst später noch Fragen stellen".

Ich war einfach nur baff. Da stand ein - wie mir jetzt erst auffiel -

sprechender Pinguin in meinem Arbeitszimmer und drängte mich auf irgend eine

abenteuerliche Reise mit zu kommen... "Noch 6 Sekunden" unterbrach er meine

Gedanken wieder.

Woher kam dieses Vieh überhaupt und was sollte diese Drängerei? Als ob das Wesen

meine Gedanken lesen konnte unterbrach es mich wieder "Wenn du nicht schneller

machst, dann schliesst sich das Reiseportal wieder und du kannst ewig deinen

Abstürzen und blauen Bildschirmen hinterher rennen. Komm schon, was hast du

zu verlieren?"

Gute Frage, was hatte ich schon zu verlieren? Meinen Verstand wohl kaum, denn

der schien ja bereits verloren zu sein... sprechende Pinguine... Pha.

Ich kann nicht sagen ob es die Neugier war oder die Tatsache, dass ich

regelrecht zu diesem Schritt gedrängt wurde. Jedenfalls schnappte ich mir

wirklich die Flosse dieses Pinguins und liess mich auf dieses ungewisse

Abenteuer ein.

In diesem Moment hätte ich alles erwartet. Zum Beispiel dass jetzt irgendwo

jemand hervorstürmt und "Reingelegt!" schreien würde. Oder dass ich - mit der

einen Hand fest die Blätter der Topf-Pflanze umklammernd - aufwachen würde und

merken müsste, dass zuviel "Bluescreen" schlecht für das Gehirn ist.

Aber stattdessen fing um mich herum alles zu leuchten an. Der Computer, die

Tastatur, der Monitor, mein Schreibtisch, die Kugelschreiber... einfach alles

begann von sich aus zu leuchten. Und obwohl das Licht immer heller und

gleissender wurde, schmerzte es nicht in den Augen.

Ich beschloss meine Augen trotzdem zu schliessen. Man konnte schliesslich nie

wissen.

"Bleib ganz ruhig." ertönte es da neben mir. "Du wirst gerade erleuchtet! Dein

Geist wird für die Neue Welt, welche dich fortan erwartet, empfänglich gemacht."

Egal. Ich liess die Augen geschlossen und vernahm ein kichern neben mir.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## nikaya

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Doe John
> 
> Tja, mit dem Buch schreiben liegst du mal gar nicht so falsch. In der Tat denke ich schon längere Zeit daran sowas zu machen. Mein Ziel ist es, ein Buch zu schreiben welches auf unterhaltsame Art und Weise einem Linux noob Wissen vermittelt. 
> ...

 

Bestelle ich hiermit schon mal verbindlich vor.Wann ist es fertig und bekomme ich es zugesandt?  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> @b3cks
> 
> Screenshots des Spiels oder von mir inmitten der Pferdeäpfel   ??

 

Kommt drauf an, was für einen erotischen Eindruck du trotz dieser eher unschmackhaften Äpfel machst.  :Wink: 

Nein, Spaß beiseite. Ich fände es irgendwie witzig, wenn es Screenshots davon gibt.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Bestelle ich hiermit schon mal verbindlich vor.Wann ist es fertig und bekomme ich es zugesandt? 

 

Tja, wie das so ist wenn man kein Hauptberuflicher Schriftsteller ist  :Wink:  Keine Ahnung. Manchmal schreibe ich voller Eifer eine A4 Seite, dann ist wieder einige Tage bis Wochen funkstille. Aber das Forum hier wird den Erscheinungstermin als erstes erfahren (wo doch das zu erstellende Linux System auf Gentoo basiert)  :Smile: .

Wie ich das ganze unters Volk bringen werde weiss ich noch nicht. Mir schwebt da ein zwei geteiltes Konzept vor. Einmal das ganze in vielen einzelnen HTML Dateien, kostenlos. Und dann in den Varianten Ein HTML File und 1 PDF File für einen geringen Obulus. Vielleicht liesse sich ja auch ein Verlag finden, der das noch drucken würde. Aber eben... erst muss ich es einmal schreiben  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## firefly

STiGMaTa_ch: Ich weis es auch nicht genau, ich kann dir nur sagen was ich zum teil weis und was ich vermute

das hauptziel von cedega ist, jedes windows-spiel unter linux lauffähig zu machen, und da man bei den meisten Windows Spielen nicht um directx rumkommt haben Sie die Hauptentwicklung auf directx und co gelegt.

Desweiteren hat sicherlich cedega in ihrem code einige hacks und co. drinn, welche für ein bestimmtes Spiel leider notwendig ist.

Bei wine ist das eine etwas andere sache, die wollen versuchen die komplette WinAPI und co unterLinux lauffähig zu machen.

Und da ist halt die entwicklung für DirectX nicht unbedingt die höchste Priorität, und zum teil könnte es auch daran liegen, das es noch nicht genügend entwickler für diesn Part gibt.

Aber in den letzten Versionen hat sich doch einiges an der Entwicklung für DirectX Unterstützung bei wine getan.

Eine gute übersicht, wo genau der Status der DirectX Unterstützung ist, kann man hier nachschauen:

http://winehq.org/site/status_directx

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Nein, Spaß beiseite. Ich fände es irgendwie witzig, wenn es Screenshots davon gibt.

 

Dem Manne kann geholfen werden...

http://mitglied.lycos.de/stiggichaos/pferdehof/index.html

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## slick

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> http://mitglied.lycos.de/stiggichaos/pferdehof/index.html

 

Das schlägt ja jedes sexy Gentoo Girl Pic um Längen.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   http://mitglied.lycos.de/stiggichaos/pferdehof/index.html 
> 
> Das schlägt ja jedes sexy Gentoo Girl Pic um Längen.    

 

Autsch streu Salz in meine Wunde.... Die wollte ich dieses Weekend ja auch noch machen... sigh...

Aber ich glaube, das verschiebe ich mal  :Confused:   Habe wohl gestern zu viel getextet und nun eine kreativblokade  :Smile: 

----------

